# Carry Gun Maintenance



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you carry daily in a cool climate, how often should you clean a blued steal gun? Because of body oils, sweat..., I should field strip and clean it and then take it to the range to make sure it still runs. I practice with it once a month (I shoot matches or practice with my competition gun weekly). I'm thinking once a quarter is fine.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know if you can set a clock for this. Do you sweat all that much in a 'cool climate'?? What you wear for clothing will vary the lint build up. I know it does with my OWB, 1911.

I agree with cleaning it, range checking it, then carrying it. I've done that but not much lately. I'm pretty confident of my cleaning and my gun's ability to survive a cleaning. I do admit to doing the pencil test however. I do support your practice schedule and I hope you're practicing with both common ammo and your defense ammo.


----------



## Chance (Dec 9, 2015)

Everyone is different. I strip and clean guns every single time I use them unless I am back in the military and jumping from one fire fight to another.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Every time I go to the range the first thing I do, no matter what else I am going to shoot, is hang up a paper man and shoot it with whatever I am carrying at the time. That way I know it would work if needed . Every person, gun, holster, climate and conditions are different that is the only way to be somewhat certain. When you put good hits on the paper man right off the bat it gives you confidence or lets you know you need work.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> If you carry daily in a cool climate, how often should you clean a blued steal gun? Because of body oils, sweat..., I should field strip and clean it and then take it to the range to make sure it still runs. I practice with it once a month (I shoot matches or practice with my competition gun weekly). I'm thinking once a quarter is fine.


Blued steel unfortunately is prone to rusting. I used to use a "Rig Rag" to wipe it down. I seldom carry a blued steel gun anymore as the finishes on guns have gotten markedly better since the days of blued steel. They also wear better. "Cerakote" is commonly used along with black nitride. Stainless is well, stainless, and can easily be polished out or if the finish is brushed, it can be matched using wet or dry sandpaper usually 400 grit. The finer the grit the shinier the gun all the way up to 2000 grit for a chrome like finish. Nickel chrome will wear off over time and rust ,although it is better than blueing. Aluminum anodizing is obviously used on aluminum frames and is very durable as well.

Carrying a gun in a dusty environment will require more frequent care. If not it's more of a matter of occasionally field stripping and blowing the lint out. Fortunately lint is not that abrasive but can hold moisture. As a rule I always clean my guns after I shoot them whether it be 10 rounds or a hundred. If you're practicing in a dusty environment oil will trap dirt especially with excess lubricants forming an abrasive paste. Which obviously combined with powder residue will accelerate wear and tear.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm like a doting old grandmother with my guns. I clean them, carry or not, every time I get the chance.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you're going to put the gun next to your skin that's different than next to a T shirt. Plus if you're a sweaty kind of person, that's another issue. But usually it's the butt that's against you, not the muzzle or the other working parts. If you prepare your gun properly I don't think you have much to worry about if you check it something more often than once a year and your gun is made of quality steel & blued well. 

I see lint as the biggest issue in a CCW and that's why my carry holster is open bottom; let all that junk fall all the way through rather than collect at the bottom with the obvious problems. 

Clean then shoot? Nope, clean then use the pencil test to make sure firing pin is operating and let it go at that. I use the lightest application of oil possible (holds lint and dust). I've always had an air compressor too and that's a big help with lint and dust. It also makes blowing out excess oil really easy.

Rust protection: I use Barricade. I've used it in some really challenging places and it worked great. Doesn't build up, isn't oily, won't wipe off.


----------

